# No Fap 30 Day Challenge



## Unknown88 (Sep 5, 2017)

I just want to suggest something for everyone here to try.

*Go 30 days without Masturbating, Watching Porn, or Orgasming. *

Pay attention to how your energy, mental clarity, memory, and sense of self increases.

Today is day 30 No Fap for me and honestly its been huge. Semen is the life force energy of our body and it gives us our vitality.

Check out youtube for benefits on No Fap.. A lot of people report gaining "Super Powers" while doing it. Haha

But honestly, I'm sending this challenge out to you guys to just Not masturbate, not watch porn and not orgasm for 30 days.

When you get to thirty days reevaluate how you feel and the improvements and decide what to do from there.

But me myself personally, I cant see myself ever going back to masturbating.

You're gonna have to fill the void when cravings to fap off come up, in those moments I suggest Meditation, Yoga, Watch videos on No Fap on youtube for inspiration. Work out, exercise...

Just please do this people, I promise you will see new vitality within you.

Good Luck and Peace to all.


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

I second this post. It really does help.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

It didnt do anything to me


----------



## PossessedBanana (Jul 9, 2017)

30 days and your genitals did not explode ?

I think it can be beneficial since masturbation is just a way to eliminate your frustration, while many people think sex is a source of frustration when it's just like an escape drug in order to reach some reward sensations and avoid your real problems, the more depressed people feel and the more they masturbate. 30 days seems a lot to me, but still I accept this challenge


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 13, 2017)

I have sex regularly with my husband and it's a great way for us to feel connected and close. I'm assuming this is for men only and only masturbation?


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I can't imagine this being beneficial for any medically valid reason. Possibly if someone is addicted to porn/jerking off, but unless it's some sort of therapy I can't see the point. Releasing endorphins is good and healthy, as is a regular prostate workout (ie. ejaculation). I mean, I'm only a twice a week sort of dude (not that into sex with my gf or anyone else) but I wouldn't needlessly deprive myself only to feel sexually frustrated for a month and last five minutes the next time I do have sex. Can someone explain the theory as to why this works, or is even a thing? And super powers? Come on now. I mean if that were true I'd give it a shot but unless I was able to start leaping over tall buildings I'd be going back to beating it.


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

kittenkerfuffle said:


> I have sex regularly with my husband and it's a great way for us to feel connected and close. I'm assuming this is for men only and only masturbation?


Well I can't speak for women, but yes this is about masturbating. Jerking off too much will put dopamine in your brain off balance, and lead to social anxiety, which will give fuel to DP.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Whack away jim.... whack away


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

Ive been trying to do this, shit i go 2 days without wackin off and my balls feel like there about to explode, also me and my girl do it like 2-3 times a week, only cus shes really busy and i work 40 hours a week so we cant see each other that much

but how can i go 30 days, my girl would be pissed off

maybe go 30 days without jackin off but sex is okay? does that work


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

M1k3y said:


> Ive been trying to do this, shit i go 2 days without wackin off and my balls feel like there about to explode, also me and my girl do it like 2-3 times a week, only cus shes really busy and i work 40 hours a week so we cant see each other that much
> 
> but how can i go 30 days, my girl would be pissed off
> 
> maybe go 30 days without jackin off but sex is okay? does that work


 Worth a shot. Would never advise against having sex, lol.


----------



## Unknown88 (Sep 5, 2017)

Why do you think monks and yogis practice this kind of stuff? Some of the oldest and healthiest people to ever live have practiced Semen Retention.

Sperm is your your Life force, Your Chi.... It'll stabalize and ground you, It gives you this confident vital energy, I can actually look people in the eyes when I talk to them now.. I feel a way deeper connection with them and myself.
girls are wayyyyy more attracted to you.. They can sense the energy saved up within you. I catch girls looking at me differently then before.. And not just girls, all people.

This isn't my main account on this site (lost my password for my main), I've been here for close to 18 years. I've tried many things to help myself and I'm telling you give this a shot. No Masturbation, No Orgasm, No Porn, No Ejaculation.

I suggest taking up something like meditation and yoga while doing this. Something to transmute the energy throughout your body as it builds up.

Check out this forum https://www.nofap.com/forum/index.php Read some success stories

Watch some youtube vids heres a channel i've been watching https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVNxAbNSubtX6YPRZGy-hzA

Good luck


----------



## Unknown88 (Sep 5, 2017)

M1k3y said:


> Ive been trying to do this, shit i go 2 days without wackin off and my balls feel like there about to explode, also me and my girl do it like 2-3 times a week, only cus shes really busy and i work 40 hours a week so we cant see each other that much
> 
> but how can i go 30 days, my girl would be pissed off
> 
> maybe go 30 days without jackin off but sex is okay? does that work


You can learn to not ejaculate while having sex. It is possible to have an orgasm without ejaculating..


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

Unknown88 said:


> Why do you think monks and yogis practice this kind of stuff? Some of the oldest and healthiest people to ever live have practiced Semen Retention.
> 
> Sperm is your your Life force, Your Chi.... It'll stabalize and ground you, It gives you this confident vital energy, I can actually look people in the eyes when I talk to them now.. I feel a way deeper connection with them and myself.
> girls are wayyyyy more attracted to you.. They can sense the energy saved up within you. I catch girls looking at me differently then before.. And not just girls, all people.
> ...


what do u think about no masterbation but only sex, no sex with my gf she'll rape my ass


----------



## Unknown88 (Sep 5, 2017)

M1k3y said:


> what do u think about no masterbation but only sex, no sex with my gf she'll rape my ass


A lot of people doing No Fap still have sex.. some only bust a nut with their girlfriend.. others learn to have sex without busting (you can orgasm without busting...). Then there are others who are totally celibate. It all depends on how deep you really want to delve into this practice.

.

I don't want your ass to get raped so maybe explain to your gf what you're trying to achieve health-wise here. See if shes on board to compromise with you for a while as you test this out.

Its gonna be *day 38* of semen retention for me at 12 tonight. And I don't plan on going back after seeing how this has made me feel. And this is only the start for me. People say you really only start to see the true true benefits around 90 days or so. It rewires your brain in many ways. I'm starting to feel like a real man. And the discipline and will power gained from this is crossing over into other positive areas of my life.


----------



## PossessedBanana (Jul 9, 2017)

For those asking why it might be beneficial, it's not about the ejaculation itself but the fact that the more you masturbate, the less you enjoy it. When you masturbate too often, you release too much endorphins and dopamine which reduces the efficacy of your reward system who blocks those molecules, it is pretty much analogous to drug use or any sort of consumption in general, as your consumption of a good or service increases, your satisfaction decreases for each new consumed unit (to put it in an economic perspective).

Having sex is a bit different, since you're making a positive association with your partner, you don't only release endorphins but also oxytocin, it is a much more powerfull and benefic experience. Even though it's more powerfull, doing it too much will also reduce your satisfaction, if you and your partner need to have sex very often, then it's an issue you might have to work on.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I just told my girlfriend that jizz is my life force and she asked if I'd taken my meds today. But whatever helps I guess.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 13, 2017)

As a bored almost-30-year-old housewife, I find this thread oddly entertaining and interesting


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

Well I failed at this after a week or so. Time to start again.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> When you masturbate too often, you release too much endorphins and dopamine which reduces the efficacy of your reward system who blocks those molecules, it is pretty much analogous to drug use or any sort of consumption in general, as your consumption of a good or service increases, your satisfaction decreases for each new consumed unit (to put it in an economic perspective).


The hedonic treadmill seems to be specific to one cause. It does not cause a full blown anhedonia. Your argument also does not really use that it is sex, because other pleasurable activities are associated with endophine release and dopaminergic signaling, too.


----------



## PossessedBanana (Jul 9, 2017)

TDX said:


> The hedonic treadmill seems to be specific to one cause. It does not cause a full blown anhedonia. Your argument also does not really use that it is sex, because other pleasurable activities are associated with endophine release and dopaminergic signaling, too.


These activities require more efforts and time than masturbation and are usually associated with a goal and the satisfaction of achieving something constructive, unlike masturbation whose only goal is a 5 second ejaculation.


----------



## Unknown88 (Sep 5, 2017)

Grindelwald said:


> Well I failed at this after a week or so. Time to start again.


Keep at it man. Watch some inspirational "Benefits of No Fap" videos daily. A lot of people fail when they first start out.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

This reminds me of that Seinfeld episode The Contest!

"So you're still master of your domain?" :-o


----------



## Unknown88 (Sep 5, 2017)

Day 60 for me.. Do it people.


----------



## Unknown88 (Sep 5, 2017)

*Please listen to me guys..* try this for 30-60 days... i'm not just saying this shit...

My life has changed around completely... my energy is rediculous... Its like 330 Am and I feel like I've had 5 coffees....my mind is clearer.. i feel alive... please guys.. give this a shot.... Do it.. Do this for yourself.. you all deserve this.

I'm not just some random posting on here either.. like i said... I'v been on this site for 15 + years and I've suffered most of my life with that 24/7 "disorder".. I've tried everything from shock therapy to 20 years of serious meds.. Nothing has worked like this.

Please listen to my words and give this an honest try...

Hell, Its hard for me too see myself EVER going back to that lifestyle..


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

I know NoFap works. I just don't seem to have the willpower to make it past a couple days. So frustrating.


----------



## Nadosa (Sep 9, 2017)

3 months in. Dont see any benefits except being severely depressed lol.


----------

